# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  New peptide source

## allskill87

Havent been on here in years. Iv used RUI for year and years no problems but recently Ive noticed issues with the site (crashing, never losing, errors when clicking on items and so on) happening more frequently. Now it doesnt work at all and seems as though its done with. Just looking for a new good peptide place. Thank ya

----------


## 956Vette

Which peptides are you in the market for?

----------


## allskill87

> Peep this thread


Thanks, I looked at a few of them but they dont have everything also looking for melanotan ii. Is blue sky peps any good?

----------


## allskill87

Im looking for tb500 and bpc157. Along with a place to get adex, post and all that stuff

----------


## 956Vette

Melanotan II is generally a reliable peptide, supplier mentioned should be capable, good luck allskill87!

----------


## allskill87

> Melanotan II is generally a reliable peptide, supplier mentioned should be capable, good luck allskill87!


Thanks appreciate it!

----------

